# Help! My 1 year old female won't stop peeing in the house!



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

I am really not sure how to stop my 1 year old little girl from peeing in the house! She knows to go to the door, and will wait at the door to go outside, but then there are times that she just pees on the carpet! I am home all day and let her out numerous times, yet she still pees! I clean the area with pet stain remover, but she still goes. I have her blocked off from the living room and upstairs, but sometimes she pees in our room that is downstairs or gets out of the gate and pees upstairs. Is there anything I can do to get her to stop??? HELP!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a number of pet stain cleaners out there but few that really get the job done. The only one I trust 100% is Natures Miracle.

I always felt like most malts do not really have 100% bladder control until about a year old, so... does she pee a lot during the day? If so it could be something like a UTI-and you might want to check with your vet to see if there is anything wrong.

Does she have a regular routine? I think most dogs develop one that they get settled into. I have male who is 2 years old, he only really needs to go about three times a day, the younger one, just a year is closer to five times a day.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

At the times she is peeing in the house -- do you notice her at teh door? Are you busy in another room? Is it possible she goes to the door and you don't see her?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*It will Get Better.*
*Iam Yogi And Wizzed in lots of wrong places for awhile.*
*Now am A Big bOY aND gOT THIS pEEpEE tHING dOWN.*
*Be patience Mommy.*

*Sometimes i take the newspaper to my potty spot and read the sports section.*
*Good Luck**


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wish I could help. Boo will sleep through the night 10- 6am and during the day well, pees anytime he feels like it LOL.


----------



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

I work from home, so I'm here all day. She goes out probably 20 times per day, but not always to pee....just to go out. We have a good home routine, and when I close the door to my bedroom all she has is tile to wander on and normally can hold it for a whopping 6-8 hours! It's when we're here or she's got free rome of the carpet areas that she pees.  What can I try to get her to stop?


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Luv my malties - I'm having the same kind of problem with a rescue I've had for 6 months. In fact, I came on here today to ask for suggestions (which I will do in a separate thread because my situation is a little different.) 
Regardless, it is frustrating. I hope we both find solutions.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't give her so much free roam even if you are home until she learns where she should be going. With that said, Boo just pooped three times this morning! Just when you think you have things figured out -Surprise!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I would suggest taking her to your vet in order to rule out a UTI OR maybe another bladder issue.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree, if its the carpet that she is wanting to pee on, she must still smell where she went before. Problem with these pups, some of them won't pee in the same place, so she is peeing all over. I would make sure to either not let her on the carpet until my eyes are on her, or not let her in there at all. Maybe if you are letting her out for more than just to pee, she is confused about outside being where she has to pee, and thinking its ok to go anywhere.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

There are also at home UTI tests for dogs. My best friend used them and they seem legit. Might want to try that option to test for a UTI while in parallel re-enforcing her potty training.


----------



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll see if she has a UTI, doesn't seem to be an issue since I see her peeing a lot when she goes, and she only pees on carpet but not on the tile. Hopefully we can figure out a solution, and I'd love it if it was just a UTI issue. She is not fixed, so it could be another reason why she is marking?


----------

